# Vicenza 180! How many watts?



## Wayney (24 May 2008)

I have decided to scrap my plans for my 100ltr tank and convert my 180ltr community tank instead in the hope it will provide a more stable environment in the long run.
I have already got all the bits and bobs required for a full E.I. system having bought them for the smaller tank but i am now thinking i will need to upgrade the standard lighting which is 2x 24w T5's. 
My Q is what level should i be aiming for, 2-3wpg or higher.
Any help will be luvly jubbly


----------



## Ed Seeley (24 May 2008)

IME 2WPG of T5 lighting with good reflectors is enough to grow most plants, including Glosso carpets.  The more light you add above the the faster you're driving everything and the more important it is to ensure that CO2 and nutrients are high enough to keep pace with the plant growth.


----------



## Wayney (24 May 2008)

Cheers for the reply Ed. If thats the case then all i need to get is another 2x 24w T5's then, well thats if my maths are correct :? (not one of my strong points)  
Should save me quite a bit of money as well coz i was thinking of getting a 150w MH. Thanks again.


----------



## Ed Seeley (24 May 2008)

cichlidsrgr8 said:
			
		

> Cheers for the reply Ed. If thats the case then all i need to get is another 2x 24w T5's then, well thats if my maths are correct :? (not one of my strong points)
> Should save me quite a bit of money as well coz i was thinking of getting a 150w MH. Thanks again.



What type of T5s are they?  Do note that the linear T5s are the best choice as their single, narrow bulbs have much less re-strike (where the light rays bounce back into the bulb) and are therefore more efficient.  Power compact T5s are less efficient because of this.  If they're PCs then I'd try and go a little above 2wpg personally, or get the linear ones instead!


----------



## Wayney (24 May 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> cichlidsrgr8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are the standard linear T5's...Power Glo's I think but i'll probably swop em for Plant Pro's or Life glo II or summat like that anyway.
I've got PC's on my smaller tank but to be honest i'm not too impressed and they get flippin hot as well!


----------



## Themuleous (24 May 2008)

Plant pros are good, but check out the cheapo tubes thread by jamesC, its pinned  

Save yourself a few quid

Sam


----------



## ceg4048 (24 May 2008)

Hi,
    Be sure to check Lampspecs for best prices on Fluorescent tubes. This is the best way of avoiding outrageous pricing for bulbs: http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs- ... es-14W-80W

Also check JamesC's post on the various color options and see some examples: viewtopic.php?f=50&t=555

Cheers,


----------



## Wayney (24 May 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up on the cheaper tubes guys. The money never normally bothers me(One good thing about being single, nobody to whinge at me for spendin too much dosh), but when it comes to tanks I could do with saving a few bob every now and again


----------



## Wayney (26 May 2008)

I've placed a bid on Ebay for a 3x39w luminare which would give me roughly 2.5ish wpg. The luminare itself is from EQJ Trading. Has anyone had any experience with this company and this particular light unit.
Any views or opinions would be great


----------



## Arana (26 May 2008)

cichlidsrgr8 said:
			
		

> The luminare itself is from EQJ Trading. Has anyone had any experience with this company and this particular light unit



EQJ are great value, i have bought 3 luminaires from them and they are all superb for the money


----------



## Wayney (26 May 2008)

Arana said:
			
		

> cichlidsrgr8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for that Arana, I must admit that they do look like good units. Do you happen to know the average price they usually go for. Thanks again


----------

